# externe Klassen in Projekt einbinden



## Chimi (30. Apr 2009)

Hallo. Wie kann ich externe klassen in mein JavaProject einbinden so das ich sie nur importieren brauch und dann die methoden nutzen kann? 

https://flamingo.dev.java.net/learn.html

Das möchte ich importieren.

lg chimi


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Apr 2009)

Ich vermute mal:


```
import org.jvnet.flamingo.common.icon.*;
import org.jvnet.flamingo.svg.*;
```


----------



## Chimi (30. Apr 2009)

Na das ist mir schon klar. Aber die Klassen gibt es ja noch nicht in der Libary. Ich muss die erst noch hinzufügen. Und das ist meine Frage, wie bekomme ich die Klassen in die Libary oder wie hinterlege ich die in meinen Projektverzeichnis so das ich die klassen bei gebrauch importieren kann?


----------



## faetzminator (30. Apr 2009)

Das kommt auf deine verwendete Umgebung an... in Eclipse wärs recktsklick aufs Projekt -> Settings -> Java Class Path -> Libraries -> add oä


----------



## Final_Striker (30. Apr 2009)

einfach die jar datei runterladen und in deiner entwicklungsumgebung mit einbinden


----------



## Chimi (30. Apr 2009)

Das ganze ist keine jar datei sondern einfach nur eine verzeichnisstruktur mit java klassen. muss ich da erst ne jar datei raus machen bevor ich das ins eclipse verzeichnis tu?


----------



## Schandro (30. Apr 2009)

Wenn es einzelne .class Dateien sind, könntest du sie auch in den bin-Ordner des Projects kopieren (solang du ihre Ordnerstruktur beibehälst!). Ist aber unschön.


----------



## Final_Striker (30. Apr 2009)

lade dir die Flamingo 4.0 library runter, das ist eine jar datei.


----------



## Chimi (4. Mai 2009)

Muss ich das dann einfach in das verzeichnis kopieren?

C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02\lib ?

Hab ich nämlich versucht, er nimmt die importe in der datei an aber wenn ich über run as java aplication gehe kommt ein fehler:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jvnet/flamingo/ribbon/JRibbon
Exception in thread "main"


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Mai 2009)

es ist egal wo die jar liegt, weil du im Projekt ja eh angeben musst WO sie auf deiner Festplatte liegt


----------



## Chimi (6. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab es hinbekommen. Aber ich hab noch eine Frage.

https://flamingo.dev.java.net/servlets/ProjectDocumentList?folderID=9953

In diese Jar datei sind beispiele fürs flamingo layout.

Die Datei binde ich als Libary für mein Projekt ein. Aber wie kann ich mir dann die Beispiele anzeigen lassen?

z.B. für test.ribbon

?

lg chimi


----------

